
Ask HN: Is there a vscode extension as solid as Sublime SFTP? - ianmcgowan
Remote editing is a very large part of my coding routine, and Sublime SFTP is  an awesome answer to the problem of editing locally, but syncing with a remote server on save.  The VSCode extensions I&#x27;ve tried don&#x27;t seem to work as well.  Anyone have a favorite solution to this?  The main problems are not wanting to embed passphrases in config files, and not syncing on save reliably.  There are some other parts of VSCode that I really like though, so it&#x27;s tempting to dabble.
======
tiernano
would rmate for vscode ([https://github.com/rafaelmaiolla/remote-
vscode](https://github.com/rafaelmaiolla/remote-vscode)) be any use?

------
dv_dt
Not an extension, but sshfs?

